# Re: 52351,52332,52310



## cynthiaj54 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: 52351,52332,52310*

One of my doctor's did a cystoscopy, right retrograde pyelogram, right ureteroscopy with stent placement in duplicated system, both upper and lower pole moiety.  She billed 52351 and 52332.  The stent was found to be in an inappropriate position after a CAT scan.  She underwent a nephrostomy tube drainage and then was brought back to the OR by my doctor for a stent removal (52310)  later that same day.  I have tried modifier 78 but it won't work.  Is there any way to bill this.  It was two different sessions in the OR.
Thanks!


----------



## Lfudge (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi- 
Try it with a 58 modifier (because it is a related procedure or service in the post op period.)

Lisa Fudge CPC, CPMA


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I would bill this with the 78 modifier, unplanned return to the OR. This was a complication, not planned or staged. i would appeal this with the insurance company if this modifier is not accepted. the 52351 and 52332 both have 000 global days per CMS. 
or maybe try the 59 .


----------

